# which is best "router & modem" or "ADSL2 + with router" ? Need suggestion under Rs.1500



## kool (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have BSNL UL 1445 combo unlimited plan of 2mbps (after 20 GB ,speed reduced to 1Mbps). I am using *Siemens C2110 modem & TP-Link WR740N router.* from 6 years, and i keep my modem ON all the time. I rarely switch off modems once in a week. 
I use desktop PC by LAN cable and all wireless devices (4 cellphone, 1 tablet, 1 laptop) thru wifi. Sometime TPlink router stops working. So I am planning to buy a new router or ADSL modem +router. 

*Which combination would be best ? Single ADSL2+router device or individual ADSL modem & router ? *

I have heard that latest modem/router  allows to print wirelessly (I have canon 2900b and HP f4488 printers) is that true ? 


Please suggest me "adsl router with modem" or "modem & router" with 24x7 days of uses, and less heating under Rs.1500


----------



## satinder (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: which is best &amp;quot;router &amp;amp; modem&amp;quot; or &amp;quot;ADSL2 + with router&amp;quot; ? Need suggestion under Rs.1500*

Dlink 2750 U
is for 1750 approx. in amazon.in
If you apply some coupon then you can get some 10% less on it.
or
you can get some lightening  sale to get it cheap.

D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N 300 ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router with Modem (Black):Amazon:Computers & Accessories



D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router with Modem Price in India - Buy D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router with Modem Online - Infibeam.co


----------



## kool (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: which is best &amp;amp;quot;router &amp;amp;amp; modem&amp;amp;quot; or &amp;amp;quot;ADSL2 + with router&amp;amp;quot; ? Need suggestio*



satinder said:


> Dlink 2750 U
> is for 1750 approx. in amazon.in
> If you apply some coupon then you can get some 10% less on it.
> or
> ...



What about TP-LINK or Netgear brand ? 

and what is the use of 300mbps , if my broadband only gives 2mbps speed. 

- - - Updated - - -

any idea about this ??  

300Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router, Now With Versatile USB Sharin


----------



## satinder (Jul 22, 2016)

I have no experience with other brands.
Dlink is reliable enough.
300 Mbps is just a figure.
Just enjoy what you (we all) have now.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jul 22, 2016)

Yes, D-Link is better, 2750U is good product.

But I don't have idea about 192.168.0.1 page settings/features comparison for seperate router-modem, and modem+router.
Some says seperate gives you more easy and neat settings because 2 seperate devices.
And modem+router is little complex setting.
I don't know much, (you can learn or may find it easy). Before buying check manual available online for 2750u and check settings and features mentioned. That will be helpful.

I'm using D-Link 2520U + TP-Link WR740N


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 25, 2016)

i wont suggest D-Link 2750U. 

go for tplink W8968 ADSL2+ 300mbps router. Its one of the best model so far


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 27, 2016)

For just a little more price than dlink 2750u,tplink w8968 has more features like usb port for file sharing as well as 3g usb modem support for many models(check their website for compatible 3g usb modems for w8968).


----------

